# My search for Keyholes is over!



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Dang, its about time. I have called every fish store within a 60 mile radius - I finally found one that will order some keyholes for me! Can you believe that not one fish store I talked to even carries cichlids?? Accept Petsmart of course and they left me on hold for over 15 mins so I hung up. Anyhow, all these stores claim that they cant sell cichlids! I find that really hard to beleive! Anyhow, they are going to order some for me. the only bad thing is they are only going to order the amount that I want. So hopefully they will be some nice fish. Now, I need some help. Im not sure how many I should get - once again, I have a 55 gal tank and it will be devoted only to them and some type of bottom feeders. What do ya think??


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If you want to breed them, then don't get any bottom feeders, beleive me, they're more trouble than they're worth, even plecs sometimes.
Anyway, surely you don't wan't to donate your whole 55g tank just to keyholes do you? There's surely plently of other interesting cichlids out there that you'd prefer.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Are there other cichlids that I can put in this tank with them?? I really would like to have something else in the tank if possible.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

You could have kribs, theyre peaceful.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

and my next question, Do I need to add these fish to the tank all at one time or is it possible to introduce them at different times??


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

It's better to introduce them to the tanks at different times. It will help prevent any sudden ammonia or nitrite spikes.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> You could have kribs, theyre peaceful.


someone has also suggested Festivum and Blue acara (sp)


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

ok, thanks Fishfreaks, thats what I thought, I just wanted to be sure. Ill do some more research and see what all I find that can go with keyholes.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Blue acaras can get very aggressive.
To prevent territorial disputes, it's best to add the fish all at once. If your tank is mature then I'll doubt you'll have any ammonia spikes.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

ok, no blue acaras then.. lol

and yes, my tank is mature .. I think Ill just do more research for a week or so and decide. fish are so hard to get around here I may not be able to get what I want all at one time


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll show you a few pics of my tanks and you can pick out some ideas. How does that sound?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Better safe then sorry cichlid man.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Exactly, you don't want all of your cichlids killing each other through territorial disputes do you?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah um, thats not what i meant but ok. I'm not even going to get started its just going to cause a big conflict. Keyholes arent agressive, so the probably will end up NOT killing each other. Unless georgia peach decideds to throw in a gt, then i could see that happening


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah I know that's what you meant, but if the tank is stable (for this you can use filter medium from your other tanks) then you won't have any of these ammonia problems. I never do. Yeah, keyholes aren't as aggressive as other cichlids except when breeding, but they can get nasty to each other when they think the whole tank's theirs. I've had this experience before with similar south american cichlids. And Georgia, if you want other cichlids apart from keyholes then you will need to add them in groups instead of one at a time.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Cichlid man, I would love to see pics of your tanks! 
Fishfreaks, I know where your coming from 

I ran across a website last night that gave other fish options besides cichlids to go with the keyholes - I shoulda bookmarked it but when you got a two year old banging on the keyboard you kinda forget.. lol - anyhow, I think it was speaking of some sort of tetras - Ill have to find it and see what you guys think. I really need to get something into this tank so my bacterias dont die out.. but I dont want to rush into buying fish IYKWIM 

Personally I would prefer all cichlids but it may not turn out that way.. we shall see.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

ok, I found it that quick! man, what are the odds in that?? hehhehehe

ok, here is what this article says:

It lists several tank stocking options - I bolded them below.. 

*Community tank #4 - Compatible Fish with Keyholes

Angels: Angelfish- any color or variety

Barbs: Cherry Barb

Catfish: Banjo Catfish, Corydoras Catfish, Small Plecostomus Catfish, Farlowella Catfish, Porthole Catfish, Rafles Catfish, Upside Down Catfish, Synodontis Catfish 

Cichlids: Jurapari Cichlid, Keyhole Cichlid, Kribensis Cichlid

Danios: Giant Danio, Gold Danio, Leopard Danio, Pearl Danio, Zebra Danio

Eels: Fire Eel, Spiny Eel, Tire Track Eel

Glass Fish: Painted Glass Fish

Gouramis: Blue Gouramis, Chocolate Gouramis, Croaking Gouramis, Gold Gouramis, Moonlight Gouramis, Pearl Gouramis, Platinum Gouramis, Sunset Dwarf Gouramis

Knifefish: African Knifefish, Black Ghost Knifefish, Transparent Knifefish

Loach: Small Clown Loach, Kuhlii Loach, Yoyo Loach, Dojo Loach, Weather Loach

Livebearers: Variatus, Moons, Swordtails, Mollies

Rainbowfish: Celebes Rainbowfish

Rasboras: Harlequin Rasbora, Red Lined Rasbora

Sharks: Irridescent Shark, Red Tail Shark, Red Rainbow Shark, Tri Color Shark

Tetras: Black Tetra, Bleeding Heart Tetra, Congo Tetra, Emperor Tetra, Serpae Tetra

Other Fish: Butterfly fish, Datanoid, Hemiodus, Elephant Nose, Prochilodus

Non-Fish: African Frog, Snail *


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Community #5

*Barbs: Black Ruby Barb, Clown Barb, Gold Barb, Rosy Barb, Tiger Barb, Tinfoil Barb

Botias: Red Tail Botia, Yellow Tail Botia

Catfish: Banjo Catfish, Corydoras Catfish, Four Lined Pictus Catfish, Small Plecostomus Catfish, Farlowella Catfish, Pimelodella Catfish, Porthole Catfish, Rafles Catfish, Upside Down Catfish, Talking Catfish, Synodontis Catfish 

Cichlids: Festivum, Jurapari Cichlid, Keyhole Cichlid, Kribensis Cichlid, Orange Chromide

Danios: Giant Danio, Pearl Danio, Zebra Danio

Eels: Fire Eel, Spiny Eel, Tire Track Eel

Gouramis: Blue Gouramis, Kissing Gouramis, Gold Gouramis, Moonlight Gouramis, Pearl Gouramis, Platinum Gouramis, Sunset Gouramis

Knifefish: African Knifefish, Black Ghost Knifefish

Loach: Clown Loach, Kuhlii Loach, Yoyo Loach, Dojo Loach, Weather Loach 

Livebearers: Variatus, Moons, Swordtails, Mollies

Rainbowfish: Australian Rainbowfish

Rasbora: Red Lined Rasbora

Sharks: Irridescent Shark, Red Tail Shark, Red Rainbow Shark, Tri Color Shark

Tetras: Black Tetra, Large Bleeding Heart Tetra, Congo Tetra, Serpae Tetra

Other Fish: Algae Eater, Blind Cave Fish, Chilodus Headstander, Paradise Fish, Silver Dollar

Non-Fish: African Frog*


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

*Community Tank Suggestion #6- Mild-Mannered Cichlids

Cichlids: Festivum, Frontosa Cichlid, Egyptian Mouthbrooder, Brasilensis Cichlid, Chocolate Cichlid, Jurapari Cichlid, Keyhole Cichlid, Kribensis Cichlid, Severum Cichlid, Blood Parrot Cichlid , Urau Cichlid*


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Community #7

*Fish should be of similar size.)
Barbs: Black Ruby Barb, Clown Barb, Gold Barb, Rosy Barb, Tiger Barb, Tinfoil Barb 

Botias: Red Tail Botia, Yellow Tail Botia 

Catfish: Corydoras Catfish, Four Lined Pictus Catfish, Plecostomus Catfish, Pimelodella Catfish, Porthole Catfish, Rafles Catfish, Upside Down Catfish, Talking Catfish, Synodontis Catfish 

Cichlids: Festivum, Frontosa Cichlid, Egyptian Mouthbrooder, Brasilensis Cichlid, Chocolate Cichlid, Jurapari Cichlid, Keyhole Cichlid, Kribensis Cichlid, Severum Cichlid, Tilapia Cichlid, Blood Parrot Cichlid , Urau Cichlid

Danios: Giant Danio

Eels: Fire Eel, Spiny Eel, Tire Track Eel

Gouramis: Blue Gouramis, Giant Gouramis, Gold Gouramis, Kissing Gouramis, Pearl Gouramis, Platinum Gouramis, Snakeskin Gouramis, Sunset Gouramis 

Knifefish: African Knifefish, Black Ghost Knifefish 

Loach: Small Clown Loach, Horseface Loach, Weather Loach

Rainbowfish: Australian Rainbowfish

Sharks: Black Shark, Irridescent Shark, Red Tail Shark, Red Rainbow Shark, Tri Color Shark 

Tetras: Large Black Tetra, Large Bleeding Heart Tetra, Large Congo Tetra

Other Fish: Chinese Algae Eater, Blind Cave Fish, Red Chalceus, Flying Fox, Chilodus Headstander, Pacu, Paradise Fish, Prochilodus, Silver Dollar, Red Hook Silver Dollar, Ropefish, Goramy *


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

now how true this is, I havent a clue - lmao - thats why Im asking you alls advice..


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

:help: 

bumpin this up to see if anyone has any comments on the lists of compatibles that I found online.. sorry to be such a pain.. :roll:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Cories, a bushynose pleco (or rubbernose) spotted and raphael catfish, even a butterfly fish.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

whats a butterfly fish??


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Ever heard of google?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Lol CM. Butterfly fish : http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_pantodon.php .


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Ever heard of google?



:chair:............



yes, I have heard of google, :lol:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

What's google??











jk


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

:-D lmao too funny


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

why does everyone say "google" What's so great about google?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I personally don't use it. I have aol and they have a really good search engine. And if I can't find it with that I use askjeeves.com.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Back to the original question on the stocking of fish. I personally like the tire track eel. They are super neat. You can train them to eat from your hand, although they ussually only eat live fish and can get pretty big. My old roomate had one in a 100 gal. and his was about 10" long, Oh! and you can forget about plants, they bury themselves in the substrate and dislodge all of the plants. 
But super neat eel!


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

actully aol owns google so when you search on aol your using google


----------



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

Georgia Peach do you live near Atlanta in so where is your lfs I know a couple of places that carries a nice selection of cichlids let me know


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I am about 2.5 hours southeast of Atlanta - since this post I decided on yellow labs. My PH is so high here it was easier to go African. Where are those LFS you speak of??



warren126 said:


> Georgia Peach do you live near Atlanta in so where is your lfs I know a couple of places that carries a nice selection of cichlids let me know


----------



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

there are close to Atlanta Paradise Pets and Asian Pets excellent fish selection and I would not mine seeing your tank


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Asian Pets - thats on Buford Hwy, isnt it?? 

I just got my labs today - Ill post a pic in a day or two once they get used to me looking in at them.. LOL


----------



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Yes*

Yes Asian Pets is on Buford have you been there before he has a nice Datnoid in his display tank the owner name is Fu he is a good friend of mines he has nice fish


----------



## jbull (Mar 21, 2006)

HI there, I have had a keyhole with a Festivum and Severum and they did real well. We have right now a festivum and 2 sevrums and 2 Julicromis and a ghost knife and they are all doing real well. You can put just about anything in with a keyhole cichlid. Wish you luck.


----------

